# The Causes of Public Speaking Anxiety



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

This video is by someone who suffered from severe public speaking anxiety until just a few years ago. We CAN make progress with the right attitude, even if we have no natural abilities. :lol


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the line about Clint Eastwood, lol. 

Seriously, when you mentioned practicing & actually doing it, I almost groaned, but when you said "you don't even need an audience"--that sounded great! And I never thought of that! Not saying I'd exactly be comfortable doing that either, but it is a nice 1st step when a person is ready.

It kind of reminds me of when I am on the phone pacing around and happen to see myself talking in a mirror, and I'm shocked. That's something I need to get comfortable with too--seeing myself speak.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Pam!

Acceptance is the key. When you can't accept something about yourself, that generates anxiety. Worrying about it or feeling self-conscious doesn't do anyone any good and just makes things worse.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, self-acceptance is my goal in counselling right now. I noticed lately that I have strong emotional reactions to others' responses to something I said or did and that if I had true self-acceptance and not insecurity about myself, then I wouldn't have that over-reaction. Plus I think it would be freeing too, just in general.


----------

